# Ecuador series



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

New Ecuador travel series, beginning with _Ecuador - First look at Guayaquil_. Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Ecuador - Continuing on our own around Guayaquil_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil: Ecuador 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Ecuador - Guayaquil: To the Metropolitan Cathedral and Iguana Park_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photos from today's _Ecuador - Guayaquil: More Iguana Park and turtles, too!_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil, Ecuador 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Ecuador - Guayaquil: The official tour backtrack_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Ecuador - Guayaquil: Lighthouse of Santa Ana Hill_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few of the photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil, Ecuador 3_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

For all you chocolate lovers out there, sample shots from _Ecuador - Road to Cuenca; Cocoa Farm_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Ecuador - Road to Cuenca; Fruits and Cajas National Park_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It's another Fun Photo Friday, and here are some selected images from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Road to Cuenca, Ecuador Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Ecuador - Cuenca; Cathedrals and Calderon Park_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A selection from the photos in today's _Ecuador - Cuenca; Street scenes and buildings_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Another Fun Photo Friday. Here are samples from _Fun Photo Friday - Cuenca 1, Ecuador Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Church of Santo Domingo*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of a little evening-to-night photography from today's _Ecuador - Cuenca; Dusk to Dark_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample foodie shots from today's _Fun Food Friday - Cuenca, Ecuador; Cositas Restaurant Review_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos in today's _Ecuador - Cuenca; Ecuagenera Orchid Farm_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

More samples, this time from today's _Ecuador - Cuenca; More Ecuagenera orchids_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photographs from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Cuenca 2, Ecuador Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photographs from today''s _Ecuador - Cuenca; Ikat weaving at La Casa de la Makana_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool rifles! Is there a story behind them?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Cool rifles! Is there a story behind them?


Sorry I'm so late getting back to you, Hooded Claw. I've been remiss in visiting here since our return from a rather extended trip in August.

I wish I did have a cool story on those rifles, but alas I do not. The only thing I know is that the flintlock was handed down from way back in the family, and that the gun with the blue stock appears to be a lever action shotgun, but it doesn't have a tube magazine. That means it definitely isn't an Winchester Model 1887. If it is a shotgun, and if it's fed from a box magazine, I've certainly no idea what it might be.


----------

